# Superhero Mom Finds and Shoots Rapist In Her Preteen’s Bedroom, “Blowing Most of His



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ff-after-finding-him-in-her-preteens-bedroom/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good. Won’t have to worry about trial, jail time, parole.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------

